# MorningStar 9/22



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

Plenty of room on the rail, it was not a sellout. A beautiful day on the water, slight wind and a high of about 80-84 degrees.

Had our first drop after an hour's travel, Monty had found a school of croaker. An hour's worth of fishing put two in the box for me. Rest of the folks about the same or a smidge better. We then went looking for seabass. A light bite again and I had three seabass in the box. Lots of throwbacks, but still fun.

The rest of the day was flounder, some real pretty ones too. I limited out with the largest about five pounds. There were a couple that went nine pounds, Those pics should be in Coastal Fisherman next issue. The pool fish was a seabass of about 3 1/2 pounds. On the way in Monty found another school of croaker, but I didn't add any to the box. All throwbacks, but he tried, gotta hand it to him. The two mates had already washed down the rails, but they were good about it. Most folks cleaned up after themselves to save them the trouble of doing it over again.

It was not a day to fill the freezer, but a great day nonetheless. Prettiest flounder I've ever caught. Until next time,.........


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds like a nice day! Nice job on 
getting a limit of flounder, that alone
is a great trip.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any day you can limit out on flounder you've had a successful trip and some seabass in the box as well. You've got some good eating there.  Nice work.  Any tog caught?


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

I didn't see any Tog caught, and as a correction it was Thursday the 23rd,...not the 22nd,....sorry 'bout that,...


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*In addition,.....*

We were using top/bottom rigs with a combo of a green twister tail and a sand eel on the bottom. A chunk of squid or clam on the top. Drop, jig jig, sit; that was the trick. Hope to go next week if I get the chance


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*Duh,....*

I'm 50 years old and still learning how to use a calendar,..it was the 22nd,....but it was still Thursday,....all the makings of a senior moment...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Question:*

So, you used a green twister tail with a piece of clam or squid combo to catch the flounder? I've never fished for flounder before, so, I'm a newbie at this.


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*The Way They Did It on the MorningStar*

Tucker, the mate gave me a green grub twister tail that I ran up the shank of the bottom hook of the top and bottom rig, and buried the eye about a 1/4 of the way into the body. I then added a fresh sand eel, running the hook through both eyes. The top hook of the rig was baited with either clam or squid for the sea bass that wandered by, which that day there weren't many. We jigged these a few times and let them rest. The flounder usually picked up on the drop. Tucker said to let them eat it a few seconds before setting the hook. That strategy worked since I limited out, and I've never limited out on flounder before. Good advice from a top notch mate.When we ran out of sand eels we used belly strips from the flounder we caught. Hope this helps,.......


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yup, it's getting clear*

Now, did they provided the sand eel? Thanks again..


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*Yes they did*

The MorningStar provided the sand eels.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*SteveR*

Thanks for the info.


----------

